# Eye safe soap



## makes_scents (Aug 23, 2015)

I have a friend who has a special needs kiddo that needs a bar of soap that won't burn the eyes. She wants homemade since she is tired of all the chemicals. Do you guys (and gals) have any suggestions?


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 23, 2015)

Cannot be done except for syndet bars. Lye soap will always burn. I assume the high ph has a lot to do with it


----------



## makes_scents (Aug 23, 2015)

What is a syndet bar?

Would Castille burn less than other bars maybe?


----------



## Cindy2428 (Aug 23, 2015)

Syndet refers to synthetic detergent. J&J "no more tears" is my classic example. Below is their "improved" formula straight from their website. 

No castile will not burn less - Pure castile soap will be less cleansing than say a soap high in coconut or babasu oil.

*JOHNSON'S® Baby HEAD-TO-TOE® Wash*

Improved formula. Hypoallergenic fragrance. Free of quaternium-15, parabens, and phthalates in addition to being soap-free and dye-free. Dermatologist- and pediatrician-tested. Allergy-tested. This NO MORE TEARS® Formula is as mild to the eyes and skin as pure water. It gently cleanses even sensitive infant skin without drying.
Ingredients: Water, Cocamidopropyl Betaine, PEG-80 Sorbitan Laurate, Sodium Trideceth Sulfate, PEG-150 Distearate, Glycerin, Polyquaternium-10, Tetrasodium EDTA, Citric Acid, Sodium Hydroxide, Sodium Benzoate, Ethylhexylglycerin, Phenoxyethanol, Fragrance


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 23, 2015)

No, castile has a higher pH than other lye soaps, so it will burn in the eyes just as much as any other lye soap. Carolyn is correct -- a lye soap will not work for what you need. You need a syndet (synthetic detergent) formulation. 

A lot of people say they don't want to use "chemicals" but that's unrealistic. Just because some chemicals have names that don't immediately sound "normal" or familiar doesn't mean they're bad -- and in this case you're going to have to consider these unfamiliar products, because lye soap is not the answer for this particular need.

Susan (swiftcraftymonkey) is my go-to source for syndet formulations. Here is one article of hers to read: http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2013/03/weekend-wonderings-powdered-vs-liquid.html

More: http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/search?q="baby+shampoo"


----------



## makes_scents (Aug 23, 2015)

I shared this information with her. I had to at least try to help her. I pretty much told her she will need to continue to use J&J for his hair and could use a handcrafted soap for the rest of his body. This made her happy, so win-win. 

Thank you everyone for the prompt answers.


----------

